# numb/tingley finger tips



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Recently i have been getting numb and tingley finger tips at various times. Usual when im holding something for over a minutes or so but not when im training. Ive also been waking up with dead arms and pins and needles alot.

I will be taking my BP in the morning but wondered if anyone else has had similar.

Im wondering if its tight muscles causing poor circulations? im terrible at stretching at end of my workouts and have increased my training alot lately.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Recently i have been getting numb and tingley finger tips at various times. Usual when im holding something for over a minutes or so but not when im training. Ive also been waking up with dead arms and pins and needles alot.
> 
> I will be taking my BP in the morning but wondered if anyone else has had similar.
> 
> Im wondering if its tight muscles causing poor circulations? im terrible at stretching at end of my workouts and have increased my training alot lately.


are you on any peps/hgh?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

I get this. Ive got pins an needles in my hand holding my phone inftont of my face. I think ive got crap blood circulation as i get dead legs sitting on the ****ter very quick


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Its only my finger tips that go tingley, and dont seem to change colour.

And im on Test and deca at the mo, i have put on a fair bit of size lately and feel 'tight' so am thinking its muscle tightness, am getting a foam roller to use at home to keep muscle bit looser.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Its only my finger tips that go tingley, and dont seem to change colour.
> 
> And im on Test and deca at the mo, i have put on a fair bit of size lately and feel 'tight' so am thinking its muscle tightness, am getting a foam roller to use at home to keep muscle bit looser.


probs just an increase in water retention, or could be a vitamin defficiency, aslong as yiour bp is ok you should be fine with circulation


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

crazypaver1 said:


> I get this. Ive got pins an needles in my hand holding my phone inftont of my face. I think ive got crap blood circulation as i get dead legs sitting on the ****ter very quick


Without lowering the tone i was watching a bit of porn earlier (for research purposes only) and had a dead leg when id.....it had finished.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

zack amin said:


> probs just an increase in water retention, or could be a vitamin defficiency, aslong as yiour bp is ok you should be fine with circulation


I will check bp in morning when i wake up.

I do feel like ive put a ****load of water on lately so could be connected.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

MissB said:


> Do your fingers go white and entirely numb?
> 
> I have this, it's called raynards disease or something. I've had it for years though....can't remember when it first started. It might not be that though.


What other symptoms do you get?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Watch left arm, sign of heart issues.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Watch left arm, sign of heart issues.


Its both hands but mainly the right one. I did think bout this so will take bo in morning, do some stretching and see how it goes then go to docs if it doesnt improve.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Seriously, I always stress this, heart issues are the biggest danger for gear users, numbness in left arm is a significant sign. Don't fck about.


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

interesting thread...my right arm goes dead every night when i wake..............weird thing is i never sleep on right side. i said it to GP he said it could be a nerve acting up when not moving for a while...........gave up worrying bout it years ago .


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Seriously, I always stress this, heart issues are the biggest danger for gear users, numbness in left arm is a significant sign. Don't fck about.


Cheers mate i wont mess about. Like i say its not my arms usually mainly my finger tips but will keep an eye on it all.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Forgot to add that its only the last couple of months its been happening and co-incides with me now having full on shoulder workouts, so maybe is nerves of just tightness.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Probably something to do with a nerve that's connected, look up carpal tunnel syndrome


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

at night if it starts with your little finger and works across its probably ulnar nerve entrapment , usually at the elbow (Cubital tunnel syndrome) , nothing to really worry about and can can be fixed by changing position (it usually happens when ppl sleep or keep the arm at a right angle for too long).


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I really don't think it's Raynauds & this is yet another term used by GP's to describe something they can't be bothered to investigate further.

"Trapped Nerve" is another one they use. If you had a nerve that was 'trapped' you'd be in considerable pain with alot of pins/needles.

I would think the cause may be coming from your neck, there are alot of nerves hanging about in a small space there, that go on to supply shoulders/back/arms/hands.

Sometimes if your neck sound a bit 'crunchy' when you twist it around this can often be to the vertebrae grinding against each other, & then irritating the nerves.

This is correctly called 'Nerve Root Irritation'. It all depends on how much it bothers you, & how often you get it. Have you ever had an accident & jerked your head back?

I'd be inclined to mention this tingling to your GP, & ask him to investigate it...well really 'do you think it needs looking at more closely, should I have a neck xray' is prolly a better way to ask.

Doesn't sound serious though. Keep up the Vits.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

MissB said:


> Nah I don't take anything, it is annoying and gloves don't stop it happening either! Yeah it doesn't happen during the summer months, starts about October usually through to April / may dependant on our weather!


Yeah, sure is fun typing or even trying to write with a pen.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Recently i have been getting numb and tingley finger tips at various times. Usual when im holding something for over a minutes or so but not when im training. Ive also been waking up with dead arms and pins and needles alot.
> 
> I will be taking my BP in the morning but wondered if anyone else has had similar.
> 
> Im wondering if its tight muscles causing poor circulations? im terrible at stretching at end of my workouts and have increased my training alot lately.


If its just your thumb, index and middle finger look into 'carpel tunnel syndrome', if its your ring finger and little finger look into 'cubital tunnel syndrome'. Both repetitive strain injuries.


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

If your doing this,stop.


----------

